# Angelicus Loaches



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Do angelicus loaches (angelicus botia) eat snails? Specifically MTS's?

Thanks!

(Edit: These loaches are also known as Botia kubotai, Burmese Border Loach, Polka-Dot Loach, or Marble Loach)


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_No idea. Would be interested to know this myself. 

Kathy _


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

I think most loaches will eat snails. I'm not sure how well the Polka Dot Loaches are at getting rid of snails though.

There is a comment on this site where someone mentions that they are good snail eaters.

I'd definitely say that they will eat snails, but not sure how great they are at ridding a tank of snails.  They are very cute little guys....I am thinking about getting some for a future tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not many loaches will eat MTS. Their shells are very hard and pointed. Most leave them alone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

Ohh...didn't see the MTS part. 

I have heard the same thing....most loaches can't and won't eat MTS.

Sorry!


----------



## rhrosz (Sep 6, 2006)

I think that clown loaches will eat all types of snails, at least when the snails are small, mine does.
Other loaches may be less likely.


----------

